# Modern Bullheads - Where Are They?



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

I've seen the pics and details of various Bullhead watches recently, mostly vintage models such as the Seikos, the Sorna Ickx and some Citizen models.

I think they're really nice looking watches, certainly quite different from most modern stuff.

However, what has happened to this layout? Am I missing the modern Bullheads, or has the design fallen out of favour with today's watch makers?

Bring it back!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree, they should bring them back..

Citizen did do another modern bullhead, but they changed too much, so it wasnt the same 

Take it you have seen the Pulsar for sale at the moment, buy it, before i do 

Wait until you see an Omega bullhead :wub:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

How about this the Seiko Springdrive Spacewalk. Lovely design imho, far better than a lot of the offerings from the Swiss at Basel this year that's for sure.




























Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good call Gary, how could i forget that beauty!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> How about this the Seiko Springdrive Spacewalk. Lovely design imho, far better than a lot of the offerings from the Swiss at Basel this year that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and yours for just Â£17k


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

SDAA007 Rotary case


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

IWI watches










ETA 2842-2

Â£1200 on your wrist


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some interesting pieces, epecially the Seiko


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko did one a few years ago that came in a modular case , I cant find any pics at the moment but it was very nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a chronograph but it fits the theme


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Seiko did one a few years ago that came in a modular case , I cant find any pics at the moment but it was very nice


This one..........................SBDP021


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Also, ALBA have made a few recently, all quartz


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

minkle said:


> I agree, they should bring them back..
> 
> Citizen did do another modern bullhead, but they changed too much, so it wasnt the same
> 
> ...


I have been eyeing up the Pulsar actually, not too sure about the design on the dial though. Still, it's the most modern Bullhead I've seen, very reasonably priced also.



LuvWatch said:


> Also, ALBA have made a few recently, all quartz


Wow, thanks for that, I've never heard of this brand before. Off to check them out.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Parabola said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > How about this the Seiko Springdrive Spacewalk. Lovely design imho, far better than a lot of the offerings from the Swiss at Basel this year that's for sure.
> ...


You know though, If I had 17k laying about the place I think that might be the one for me.

I love that watch. I rarely have Â£17 spare let alone Â£17k :sadwalk:


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Just learned a new word "bullhead" it describes a Citizen Chrono i have. Thanks !!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> > jasonm @ Mar 25 2009, 09:46 PM
> >
> > Seiko did one a few years ago that came in a modular case , I cant find any pics at the moment but it was very nice.
> 
> ...


Anybody else come across eBay item # 220750194378 ? :lookaround:



> *Seiko Speedmaster SBDP021 Takuya Yura LE no.xxx/600*


It may be all Titanium, and a limited edition, but *Â£1,333.00*  is a LOT of money to ask for what is basically just a *7T62* !


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Lum-tec do them (and bell & ross rip lum-tec off  )


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, I like the layout. I particularly like the 70's Breitling Pupitre:










Not my picture...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I just love this Zeno










(photo nicked off web)


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

fivelittlefish said:


> I agree, I like the layout. I particularly like the 70's Breitling Pupitre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I love bullheads, i have an old case i bought from Roy that i've not done much about..

Love that Seiko Paul.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Carronade bullhead (needs a new crystal though!), it's Valjeoux 7734 based



















I also have an Alba but i would have to call it a Unicornhead as it's not a chrono 










John


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Me too..., me too...



















I just love the old Sorna's.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Me too..., me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. Definitely on the "want" list.


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

so does have to be a chrono to be a bullhead ? or are unicorns allowed like my spaceship:










and what do we call watches with the crown at the bottom? like this Avia I picked up a few weeks ago.










S


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

SaT said:


>


I've never even seen one of these before, but I really like it. :man_in_love:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When I went all electrified (  ) about 7 years ago, I sold off most of my non-electric watches but kept the bullheads:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mutley said:


> I just love this Zeno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart: Me too...that's a beauty!


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

thankyou Feenix :thumbsup: I got that in the new year.

On the SP-1 spaceship the globe rotates and is the seconds indicator. This one is the 2009 model, the 2010 model

the globe has been replaced with a small arrow and the watch is much less interesting. It was quite a challenge to find a 2009 model in late 2010! and even when

I found one through the UK distributer it only came with a 2010 strap which is black rubber and didn't really go very well with the blue face. Azimuth themselves

were very good and found the blue strap in their workshop which they sent me free of charge.

- I am a huge fan of Azimuth I have got four now. If you Google "Azimuth watches" you'll see their website they make

some other unusual designs.

S


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> When I went all electrified (  ) about 7 years ago, I sold off most of my non-electric watches but kept the bullheads:


I hope to get one of these Citizen Bullheads soon, VERY soon


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

delays said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Me too..., me too...
> ...


Thanx Delays... I bought this a few years ago as NOS (basically still is!) w/tags and everything. It was quite inexpensive then!

I dig it the most! Good luck in your quest!


----------

